# Other Pets > Dogs >  Bandit the Tricolor Corgi! DUW

## Marissa@MKmorphs

Hey guys!  Most of you knew that I was adding a puppy to the family, but she is finally home! 
She is a female red headed tricolor pembroke welsh corgi. She was born on 9/11/2013 and was 9 weeks old when she came home. 

Warning: Stumpy cuteness ahead!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-14-2013),_DNACurtusK_ (12-10-2013),loud (11-16-2013),MarkS (12-13-2013),_Pyrate81_ (11-14-2013),_Royal Hijinx_ (11-14-2013),_satomi325_ (11-14-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

Look at those ears!!!  How adorable.   :Smile:

----------


## Bugmom

I am dying of cute. Oh wait... no... dead now. Have died. Killed by cuteness.

There's a corgi in our future, but not until boyfriend is home for good (Army life). He'd kill me if I got one before he was here.

Sent from the land of autocorrect

----------


## RoseyReps

There's my favorite Corgi! Yay Bandit! Love her so much, can't wait to meet her  :Wuv:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Thanks everyone! She has been an absolutely perfect little angel. She has been home for 2 days and we are accident free! She sleeps through the night and very rarely cries/whines. She is the perfect little angel <3

----------


## satomi325

Aww she's so cute!
Congrats!


 I love that photo of her in the crate. She's like, "mom.........why am I in here??  :Sad: " )
So cute!

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Corg-shark alert!












Followed by a post potty sploot!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Daybreaker

> 


So I *squee*d at the little puppy feets....then lost it at pink puppy belly! Too flippin' cute :3

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

> So I *squee*d at the little puppy feets....then lost it at pink puppy belly! Too flippin' cute :3


She says thank you! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (11-15-2013),loud (11-16-2013)

----------


## Lupe

I... I think I've died <3 A Corgi is on my list of wants (along with another Boston Terrier) and seeing the cutness makes me wish I could get one NOW!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Bandit is 13 weeks old now and weighs 11 pounds! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

Sweeeeet....  What a cute little pup.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Thank you! She is growing up so fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Crazymonkee

Omg!! Total adorableness  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Update! Bandit is 16 weeks old and 14 pounds! Looking back, I can't believe she was so tiny when we brought her home! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_DNACurtusK_ (01-08-2014),DooLittle (01-08-2014)

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Bandit is now 4.5 months old and weighs 16 pounds! Here are some photos I took the other day during our trip to the park. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MarkS

I love that picture of her dragging that branch, she looks so proud.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

She always has to find the biggest stick possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bumblebee1028

Great pictures! She's so cute  :Smile:

----------

